# Sygate Personal Firewall



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have Sygate Free and it is currently blocking a function that reappears every few minutes. How do I allow this ip address to pass through?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Configure it as an exception in the firewall.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

How do I do that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://articles.directorym.com/Sygate_Personal_Firewall_Configuration-a970599.html


----------

